# PEOPLE STRESSING ME OUT



## 20849 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new member who has suffered from IBS for the last few years. I find that the main cause for me is stress and anxiety but I just can't seem to stop worrying and letting things get to me. I want to cut down on my stress levels without having to take any medication but it's so difficult. Most of the time I feel like just running away from everyone who is stressing me out. Why can't people understand that it doesn't help your IBS when they're constantly on your back mostly about the fact that you can't socialise or lead a normal life because of the IBS. They don't realise they're making it worse by stressing me out. Does anyone have any tips on how to stay calm and not let what people say affect you so much. How do you make them realise what your life is like!!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

No one will ever completely understand how you feel unless they experience something similar to your experience themselves. It's the reality of life, sadly. The most you can do is help educate them about IBS and your condition, and if that fails... then you just have to let it go. There are things we can control, and things we cannot. We have enough to stress over in our own lives and if people around us won't care and respect us and our condition.. then they don't deserve our time and energy. I'm so sorry you are struggling. It is a sad and oh so frustrating part of our lives. Do you see a counselor? Sometimes it can be really healing and helpful to just have an objective and caring person to let our stresses out to. I wish you the best.


----------

